# Dunbell Pullovers



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ive seen this done a few times at my gym, is this an important excercise i should in my routines? :confused1:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Not one I use a great deal. Pullovers are good for chest and back. One of Arnie's fave chest exercises I think, I'm sure he believed they expanded the chest??????


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

yeah i read that it lifts up your chest making you look broader buit i find that hard to belive IMO


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

They also develop your Sartorius! Good enough exercise but it puts way too much tension on the triceps tendon for my liking and is a common cause of injury, but if it works for you :thumb:

SD


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I actually quite like them and throw them in quite often. Gives a good stretch on the pecs especially when you keep the hips nice and low! Also make sure you keep the tension and stress on the pecs by locking your arms and not making it into a tri extension which is what most people end updoing!


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

I prefer these for Lats... i tend to add them after my back workout fully stretch all the way down and then bring back up just over chest.....

steve:thumb:


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

arnie said it helped open his ribcage

i do them once or twice a month

good to shock the pecks but my lats cane the next day when i train back

and also where the tricep attaches to the lat

PAIN

do em!!! techniques is important


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

bigsteve1974 said:


> I prefer these for Lats... i tend to add them after my back workout fully stretch all the way down and then bring back up just over chest.....
> 
> steve:thumb:


As above but stop the DB over me nose for chest!


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Long shot here i think but

What are the machine pullovers (reverse grip) on dorians blood and guts dvd anyone.. what muscle group do they target?


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

we do 50k and bend arms a lot-realy hits my triceps and stretches chest one of my favourites


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Always used them in my chest workout, they can supposedly enlarge your rib cage. :confused1:

After doing my heaviest sets I can feel my ribcage pop back in place when I stand up so maybe it works


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

I do these every week i think there great chest builders.


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

Love them, i do d.bell ones on chest day, and i do barbell ones on my back day, i can feel my skin being streched afta heavy b.bell pullovers, awsum! These and chins are the best for width


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

> I prefer these for Lats


So do i, i think primarily they are a back exercise but good for expansion of rib cage when taking good deep breaths and the stretch is also good. Lats scream and chest pumps when doing them. Generally used to get the partner to sit on my lap when cross bench to stop hips lifting up when going heavy(ish, all relative) the stretch then was amazing.


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

SportDr said:


> They also develop your Sartorius! Good enough exercise but it puts way too much tension on the triceps tendon for my liking and is a common cause of injury, but if it works for you :thumb:
> 
> SD


You have stated that this excercise develops your Sartorius, the Sartorius is the longest muscle in the body and runs from your hip area and curves down over the upper thigh and follows the line of the inner quad before inserting just below the knee cap. I am sure that you meant to say the Serratus anterior unless you know a strange connection between Dumbell pullovers and Sartorius development. 

javascript:;










Read more >> Options >>








http://www.answers.com/main/tip2.jsp?s=to%2520your%2520groin%2520&wt=1&nafid=&cobrand=]http://www.answers.com/main/tip2.jsp?s=to%2520your%2520groin%2520&wt=1&nafid=&cobrand=
​


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

yep same here x3...defo a lat exercise,rather than a chest builder,because any pulling movement is more back/bicep....unless you are pressing the dumbell as it lifts up overhead...but then this wouldnt be pullovers!!!!

also pullover do hit the solar plexes and muscles around the rib cage...but as for expanding the rib cage......impossible,you are given genetically what you are given,cannot increase size of a ribcage,physiologically impossible...strengthening and increase muscle size is possible,trying to distort muscle shape and size is possible,creating an illusion of a different size/shape,but increase in bone size etc is out of the question...unless your GH is really good...but weight bearing exercises do increase bone density!!!

but yep,DB pullovers,nice on the back,slight feel on the lower chest,mainly ribcage/serratus(intercostals)/exterior/anterior obliques...when pulling over front...but the lat pulling is nice!!!

i agree dorian,really mastered back movements...and that chain mimicking overhead to front machine he had,we had in our old gym and it perfectly mimicked the pullover but seated and pull right down in front,that was a fcuking great piece of machine for back!!!!!!

bloody hell...i didnt realise i was waffling on so much!!!!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Rickski said:


> You have stated that this excercise develops your Sartorius, the Sartorius is the longest muscle in the body and runs from your hip area and curves down over the upper thigh and follows the line of the inner quad before inserting just below the knee cap. I am sure that you meant to say the Serratus anterior unless you know a strange connection between Dumbell pullovers and Sartorius development.
> 
> [/B]:;]javascript:;
> 
> ...


well spotted mate


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

good enough for james L then good enough for me, my lats feel REALLY sore after finishing a back session with these, gives a wicked strech.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Rickski said:


> You have stated that this excercise develops your Sartorius, the Sartorius is the longest muscle in the body and runs from your hip area and curves down over the upper thigh and follows the line of the inner quad before inserting just below the knee cap. I am sure that you meant to say the Serratus anterior unless you know a strange connection between Dumbell pullovers and Sartorius development.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Rickski said:


> You have stated that this excercise develops your Sartorius, the Sartorius is the longest muscle in the body and runs from your hip area and curves down over the upper thigh and follows the line of the inner quad before inserting just below the knee cap. I am sure that you meant to say the Serratus anterior unless you know a strange connection between Dumbell pullovers and Sartorius development.


Yep well spotted Serratus Anterior, I really shouldn't rush posting when I am at work lol!

SD


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

see I've never figured these out, even with someone showing me.

first off it gets well uncomfortable as I lower the weight - like my arms are gonna wrench out from their sockets.

secondly, as I pullover it hits in all the wrong places - shoulders and around the tricep area feel twisted, not good at all.

I've gone as light as 10kg DB and still the same - only difference is that it's less scary when I drop it and give up.

I'm no novice to lifting and have many times worked out how to perform an excercise properly without pictures, just by reading a knowledgable post, but these bas*ad pullovers saw me once getting 2 people checking my form and they couldn't figure out why they don't sit well with me.

I'm determined to crack it but for now - any more tips from those in the know? Hand positioning? Could breathing come into it? angles at elbows etc?


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i see everyone do these differently in the gym, can anyone show me a video of how its done properly in good form


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Here's me doing them at about 2.40 mins. I reckon my form is pretty good seeings as my other half would correct me if I was doing them wrong. I feel them all chest. I tried to see if there was a clip of Paul doing them but I couldn't find one. He does them regularly for chest and has been for years.






Have a mooch through some of the other clips too for some training ideas!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ElfinTan said:


> Here's me doing them at about 2.40 mins. I reckon my form is pretty good seeings as my other half would correct me if I was doing them wrong. I feel them all chest. I tried to see if there was a clip of Paul doing them but I couldn't find one. He does them regularly for chest and has been for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one GI Jane!! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## J s t e H (Dec 14, 2008)

Personally i like the dumbell pullover because it gives me a more of a span on my chest and it really widthens your chest out and makes you overall broader that is what works for me it might not work for everyone but this is one of my things that i have to incorporate in my routine and as for back i normally do maybe 4 sets of 12 in my back workout i train chest and back on the same day but chest in the am and nack in the pm. So absically what i do is incorporate 2 sets of 12 in the morning and 2 sets of 12 at night.


----------

